
THC makes rats lazy, less willing to try cognitively demanding tasks: study - Jerry2
http://www.neuroscientistnews.com/research-news/thc-makes-rats-lazy-less-willing-try-cognitively-demanding-tasks-study
======
eip
[http://izquotes.com/quotes-pictures/quote-they-lie-about-
mar...](http://izquotes.com/quotes-pictures/quote-they-lie-about-marijuana-
tell-you-pot-smoking-makes-you-unmotivated-lie-when-you-re-high-you-bill-
hicks-237337.jpg)

------
tired_man
This is a tired, old line those opposed to marijuana legalization trot out
whenever the polls concerning legalization show an uptick.

The fact is, that people who tend to be lazy will stay lazy and those who are
motivated stay motivated.

A cursory web search for successful marijuana smokers wil return people such
as Carl Sagan, Steve, Jobs, and many more.

Smoking pot doesn't turn one into the a Cheech and Chong stereotype. If you
weren't already a lazy slacker, then smoking marijuana will certainly not
cause you to become one.

